# Monster saltwater crocodile captured



## News Bot (Mar 2, 2009)

*Published:* 02-Mar-09 12:05 PM
*Source:* AAP via NEWS.com.au

A MONSTER crocodile spotted last week at a popular tourist attraction in the Northern Territory has been captured.

*Read More...*


----------

